# December Contest - Endosyn | Platinum Labz | Alinshop | APT



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2012)

*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ENDOSYN | PLATINUM LABZ | ALINSHOP | APT​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM ENDOSYN!!

$300 FREE ORDER FROM ALINSHOP!!

5 BOTTLES OF ACNE ANNIHILATOR SKIN CARE FROM PLATINUM LABZ!!

1 WEIGHT LIFTING BELT / 1 CUSTOM LETTERED WRIST STRAPS / 1 APT PRO GEAR TSHIRT FROM PROWRISTSTRAPS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, what a contest!  Thanks guys!


----------



## dudeface (Dec 1, 2012)

nice, this one is definitely big   thanks


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy shit!!! That's all for one person?! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

:sFun_ridinghorse:No need to post more guys, we can probably figure out that the post number was one, so it's all me baby:sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## odin (Dec 1, 2012)

This board just gets better and better!! 

Best part is I don't have to keep track of numbers on this one just how many posts I make a day


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

This looks identical to my christmas list.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> This looks identical to my christmas list.


----------



## odin (Dec 1, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 1, 2012)

This has to be the best contest I've ever seen on any board before!! Big Props to Anasci and the sponsors throwing these contests!!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

:sSig_youtheman:


----------



## SURGE (Dec 1, 2012)

Up one!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Plus, i have been a good boy.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 1, 2012)

Man already at my last pick for the day:sFun_duh2:

Well at least you all can congratulate me now:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2012)

odin said:


> This board just gets better and better!





SURGE said:


> This has to be the best contest I've ever seen on any board before!! Big Props to Anasci and the sponsors throwing these contests!!!!



:yeahthat:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Right behind ya bro! Wait that sounds weird.


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2012)

+1


----------



## SURGE (Dec 1, 2012)

#3


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2012)

Haven't seen a contest this big before!! Someone is going to have a great Christmas!!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2012)

You have the best of everything right here in one contest! Good luck to everyone and Merry Xmas!


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2012)

I really want to win this one!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2012)

4th one.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

5 Done!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck to everyone and we hope everyone has a great XMas month


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2012)

Whoever wins this is going to have a great Xmas that is for sure


----------



## powders101 (Dec 1, 2012)

Last one.


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 1, 2012)

It sure doesn't get any better then this!! Good luck guys!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

Killer!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy shit!!! That's impressive!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

100% awesomeness!  :headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow...this thread is gonna have so many pages. Lol but very cool. :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

First one today!


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a great contest idea.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 1, 2012)

Ho ho ho!!   
I cant wait for Christmas!!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 1, 2012)

2-:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2012)

This is badass!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Who has the best sponsors around?


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck everyone...Awesome contest!!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

Post #2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 1, 2012)

2nd .....gd luck ppl


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

Post #3


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2012)

Second bump!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 1, 2012)

This board is the absolute best!!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty cool prizes


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 1, 2012)

Cha Ching!!  Nice prizes there, Great to see it.
Stuff like this is what makes it happen. Guys giving and sponsors giving, makes it a community.

If we all sat on our thumbs and did nothing, we have no community.
It takes things like this. Participation from all levels.

Glad to see it happeneing


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 1, 2012)

Great gesture by the board and it's sponsors! Thank you!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 1, 2012)

Number tree!!   And yes....def a great package!!!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 1, 2012)

This would really make my Xmas and year!!


----------



## Rory (Dec 1, 2012)

Gotta give a bump to all the sponsors involved!


----------



## dudeface (Dec 1, 2012)

hey there


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

Post #4


----------



## dudeface (Dec 1, 2012)

this thread is going to get big


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 1, 2012)

Four is the lucky #


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 1, 2012)

Santa is gonna need a bigger sleigh...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 1, 2012)

Last for today


----------



## pesty4077 (Dec 1, 2012)

Another great sponsor representation.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

2 for me


----------



## Big-John (Dec 1, 2012)

Post #5


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 1, 2012)

Exciting


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

I got it!  Awesome contest !


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

Post # 2 for me baby! This gear would look nice under my xmas tree!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

4 for the win!


----------



## striffe (Dec 1, 2012)

#3 for me! That rhymed......


----------



## dudeface (Dec 1, 2012)

I just did number 3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 1, 2012)

Post number dudeface. Not number u pick on this drawing bro . Upper right corner.. I got this one anyhow at post 66


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool all sponsors I've been wanting to try cuz of the great reputations they have. Thanks . Never got to gamble with nothing too lose. SWEEET!
T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2012)

In it to win it baby! w00t!! Thanks to anasci and our wonderful contest sponsors!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, excellent way for someone to start a new year!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

Be some great stock for my next "comeback"!  Ah I make myself laugh. 
Anyway yeah i'm getting ready for 2013. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta digg freebies!! time to
Win!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 2, 2012)

Dammit Georgia lost


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2012)

5 last one best one.


----------



## Marshall (Dec 2, 2012)

Dang, I could actually put on some size with that present


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome thread great giveaways


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm gonna go watch a cowboy movie.. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 2, 2012)

Numero uno for today....


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2012)

New day!  This is 1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 2, 2012)

2 and im hittin da hay!


----------



## Muscleaddict83 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2012)

2 for me as well and i am also cashing in.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 2, 2012)

81 is the post #


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2012)

Last one . Yes its a winner


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 2, 2012)

The sponsors are getting involved with these contest because they enjoy this board and want to see it continue to grow. Please remember to stay active in the many other forums on this board as well

Thank you to everyone that has contributed to bringing it back to life!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 2, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> The sponsors are getting involved with these contest because they enjoy this board and want to see it continue to grow. Please remember to stay active in the many other forums on this board as well
> 
> Thank you to everyone that has contributed to bringing it back to life!!



:yeahthat:I like seeing the board active!! It's a great place filled with knowledge and knowledgeable people!

A lot of viewers showing up now, have to get them joining!

Plus it is great to see the sponsors doing this for the board and it's members!! Most sponsor contests on other boards are just to try and boost their sales. That's obviously not the case when you see multiple sponsors in the same contest here!

I enjoy this board more then any other board I am a member on!!


----------



## K1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes with the SEO'ing that is being done to the board and 20k guests online the board is exploding...Let's make sure that everyone keeps coming back!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning everyone!  K1, thanks for the clean eating article this morning.  Now when people ask why I shovel three cups of brown rice down my throat I can hand em that.


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2012)

#1 for the win. Good morning everybody. And yes, I agree, the board is exploding. I dont think you are going to have trouble keeping people around. Great things going on here and lots of knowledge here too.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh yea!!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2012)

#2 woohoo


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2012)

#2 Baby!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 2, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2012)

No, its three for me!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

:sHa_grouphug3:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2012)

Time cocoa puffs and dbol ..


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

Morning! Waiting for the noon games to start.. T


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2012)

Four to the floor


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 2, 2012)

Test tea is nice..


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

Having me a great sunday. Hope you all are too. T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks T, you too.  I mean *THREE*.

:devil-smiley-029:


----------



## striffe (Dec 2, 2012)

#5 and Im alive!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

bears up 7-0


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 2, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> bears up 7-0



Go Bears!:headbang:


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

:sLo_BigBearHug:


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 2, 2012)

Some good football going on today!!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

:sFun_seehearspeakno


----------



## IPGear (Dec 2, 2012)

Another great contest by a great group of sponsors!!

Good luck to everyone and we wish everyone a safe
and Merry Christmas!!

Sincerely,
IPG


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

:shooting1:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 2, 2012)

Christmas is right around the corner!!!
Happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 2, 2012)

*FOUR.*
I love decorating the tree.  Christmas balls, d-bols...
:sport-smiley-003:


----------



## Collinb (Dec 2, 2012)

What a crazy big offer.  Someone will be set for quite some time with this!  Good luck to you guys, I wont last month so I wont participate any posts here other than this one time to say good luck to everyone!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 2, 2012)

Alms for the Poor, Sir?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 2, 2012)

Bears go down in a nail biter. Dammit! T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 2, 2012)

#5 i thnk


----------



## SURGE (Dec 3, 2012)

First post!!


----------



## Viking (Dec 3, 2012)

Now this is a friggin contest, wow!!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 3, 2012)

:shithitthefan:


----------



## Viking (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is huge!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 3, 2012)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 3, 2012)

Where'd You find that emotioncon?


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 3, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> Where'd You find that emotioncon?



There are a whole bunch of new ones. Just hit the [more] button when posting:sSig_banned2:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes Seahawks !! Lol..


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 3, 2012)

Come on Santa!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

My birthday soon!


----------



## thebrick (Dec 3, 2012)

I just saved money on my auto insurance


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 3, 2012)

I love these giveaways


----------



## AL8DUDE (Dec 3, 2012)

sAWEET!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 3, 2012)

AL8DUDE said:


> sAWEET!



You need 25 posts to be eligible to participate in the contests


----------



## AL8DUDE (Dec 3, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> You need 25 posts to be eligible to participate in the contests



Oh, sorry bout that, didn't realize this was the actual contest thread. First time here, got a notice from other BB site that you guys were having a contest so I registered. If your able to, delete por favor.


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 3, 2012)

No problem

Plenty of topics to get involved in, you will be able to enter the contest in no time


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 3, 2012)

Bumpity Bump!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

4 baby


----------



## dudeface (Dec 3, 2012)

first for today


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

5 and out. See ya tomorrow fellas!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well stick me with a win!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol.. New day to win.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning.  This is number *WON*.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning 1


----------



## striffe (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning wood...
I mean Good Morning, this is 1........


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 3, 2012)

Número UNO!!!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

2 time to get to work.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW, nice contest!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

One more for the day 3


----------



## powders101 (Dec 3, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Today is the day?


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 3, 2012)

Is today "the" day, or THE day? 
LOL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol.. Just winning ok?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

Monday monday. Another great day... T


----------



## Victory (Dec 3, 2012)

What a contest!!! To much stuff to fit in my stocking, going to have to get a care package


----------



## frogger (Dec 3, 2012)

Great contest.....Merry [email protected] Xmass!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 3, 2012)

frogger said:


> Great contest.....Merry [email protected] Xmass!



You must have 25 posts to be able to enter contests


----------



## Victory (Dec 3, 2012)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

70s here today! i'm digging this... T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 3, 2012)

#1 for today.  Late start!!    Gd luck guys!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 3, 2012)

#2 in my shoe


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

4 so far


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 3, 2012)

#2


----------



## striffe (Dec 3, 2012)

#3 in the tree


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

5 and out


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 3, 2012)

#2 and I didn't wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## striffe (Dec 3, 2012)

#4 for the whores


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Where are the winnings?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Fooooooour


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#3 and some haiku...

Always stack with test
Oral only cycles suck
Deca may shrink mule


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Geeze....i cant even count....
nooooow....

FOOOOOOOUR!!  lol


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

Yowdy getting ready for back in a few . Those supps would really help my 
cause...............T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Should have it now..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Last for today!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 4, 2012)

Give me five!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#4, later one more...


----------



## Rory (Dec 4, 2012)

1st today


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#5.  I'm up before that, nite anasci!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

BAmm !


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 4, 2012)

Gotta LOVE these threads


----------



## dudeface (Dec 4, 2012)

# 1


----------



## Rory (Dec 4, 2012)

Best thread across all the boards! #1!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Gotta love the contests!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#1.  I'm Grim and I approve of this thread.
:headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 4, 2012)

Bump for winning post!


----------



## Rory (Dec 4, 2012)

Another bump!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2012)

First of the day. Good morning all.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 4, 2012)

Want


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#2.  And it's through!


----------



## Rory (Dec 4, 2012)

Ttt!


----------



## striffe (Dec 4, 2012)

# One for the Gun


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

1st today. Another warm one here. T


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 4, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Rory (Dec 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 4, 2012)

I need to win this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 4, 2012)

Lets get it on!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

#3.  Done.


----------



## dudeface (Dec 4, 2012)

#1 for today


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree Grim! 1 its great


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

Stopping back by while eating some eye of round peppers and rice....T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol. Nice snack..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Winner winner....chicken f'in dinner!!

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Yardbird express tonite?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

Goin yard!!!  #2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 4, 2012)

*4*-skin


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

#3  win win win


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2012)

Just finished a PANIC house cleaning. Wife is getting back from dallas a little sooner than I thought. Oh the humanity!.. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 4, 2012)

#4


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 4, 2012)

Just wanted to thanks the sponsors for making this all possible!!:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 4, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 4, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is the winner!


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2012)

#2 and some glue


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

Optimum spot for a win..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

Last one for dec 4.  
Just gettn dun wrk...eats then bed.

Make sure someone lifts for me today!!   Thnx


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2012)

#3 my leg is killing me. This thing just doesnt get better fast enough.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 5, 2012)

#2 for today


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 5, 2012)

Night


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 5, 2012)

3 three 3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 5, 2012)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 5, 2012)

End of the day!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 5, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Just finished a PANIC house cleaning. Wife is getting back from dallas a little sooner than I thought. Oh the humanity!.. T



I hear ya. The kids and i have a 30min drill at my house. When the alarm goes off its total chaos. Usually get done cleaning with about 5 minutes to spare. Cause you know if momma aint happy, no one is happy.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow wensday already. T


----------



## dudeface (Dec 5, 2012)

2 for today


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 5, 2012)

*ONE*derful


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2012)

#1  Good morning Vietnam


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 5, 2012)

Why not post up?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning everyone!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 5, 2012)

uno


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dos


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 5, 2012)

#1

Anyone else get horrible heartburn at night with Tren?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

Gd morning guys!!

Anyone hav anti-anger/anxiety meds??  This trens gettin to me!!
Lol

Jk....I DNT WANT ANY ILLEGAL DRUGS FROM ANYONE!!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2012)

Temp dropped a bit here . It's about 33 right now. T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 5, 2012)

der 2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

#2


----------



## dudeface (Dec 5, 2012)

# 1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

Number won


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

#3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

Two for the money!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2012)

3 for the free!  T


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 5, 2012)

dos


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 5, 2012)

Coincidentally, this is how many 'var I crushed into my brown rice at lunch!​


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 5, 2012)

4....cant wait...26 mre days.....lol


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 5, 2012)

Sign me up!!


----------



## Akamai (Dec 5, 2012)

All very nice prizes.

Ak


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 5, 2012)

:sSig_threadhijacked


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2012)

#2 my friends


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 5, 2012)

:sFi_boink3:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 5, 2012)

Phoar!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 5, 2012)

:sSig_bewarespam:


----------



## Akamai (Dec 5, 2012)

Hut

Ak


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 5, 2012)

:sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## SURGE (Dec 5, 2012)

Hoping to win this one!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 5, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## striffe (Dec 5, 2012)

#3 for me


----------



## SURGE (Dec 5, 2012)

another for me!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2012)

Gimme *5*!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol Grim! I like the style u run brutha!. 3ccs
Into my shake persay..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2012)

Last one of the day.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad Magnus is out now I can scoop up a win.!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 6, 2012)

Still got 1 left!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 6, 2012)

Leaving for Lake geneva.. I'll try to check on you bums from there.   Gnite.T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

In. I got my quality 25 posts. I think im starting to like this board.
A bunch of cool people


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 6, 2012)

electrickettle6 said:


> In. I got my quality 25 posts. I think im starting to like this board.
> A bunch of cool people



Wasn't as hard as most people think, so many different sections and topics, it is kind of hard not to hit 25 posts in no time


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

second post for the day


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 6, 2012)

This is gonna be a LONG thread


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 6, 2012)

:new:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

third hahaha i feel like a vulture just sitting here waiting to post


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 6, 2012)

:goodnews:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

fourth for the day


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

Bump ttt


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

its a new day and a new bump


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

High five for a good contest!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2012)

O.n.e.


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

One up


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 6, 2012)

murnin!!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 6, 2012)

#1 for today. Good morning fellas.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2012)

First of the day for me


----------



## striffe (Dec 6, 2012)

#2 for me. Its almost Friday. Thank goodness. Its been a long week for me.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 6, 2012)

Ugh I need to go to bed...


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## K1 (Dec 6, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> This is gonna be a LONG thread



:yeahthat:


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

Hit


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys......

#1


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 6, 2012)

On the run. 1   T


----------



## Rory (Dec 6, 2012)

Hoping 4 the win in this one


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 6, 2012)

#2


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Love it, hope I win been a LONG year #1 of the day


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 6, 2012)

3333333


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

I won cause I woke up.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

**********


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 6, 2012)

:sFi_fencing:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

Dam phone makes double replies. Two for the money! Got the man fixin it..


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 6, 2012)

:celebrating:


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

#1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2012)

2


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

#2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

This contest is a hit!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

#3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 6, 2012)

Up


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2012)

F o u r !


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2012)

#2!
This board is like a sore dick...can't beat it!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wake up bump


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

#4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 6, 2012)

4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

3


----------



## SURGE (Dec 6, 2012)

#5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2012)

3 - Oh yeah son!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

last one for the day


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 6, 2012)

Doing that blue collar thing...


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 6, 2012)

Fhhxfj


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 6, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## striffe (Dec 7, 2012)

#3 Everybody have a good day at work?


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2012)

1st one for the day!!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good evening everyone!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2012)

2nd for the day!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2012)

fOuR


----------



## powders101 (Dec 7, 2012)

This contest is really growing!!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2012)

3rd for the day!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like this is going to be a race down to the wire!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2012)

4th for the day!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 7, 2012)

A lot of guys looking for the win


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 7, 2012)

5th for the day!


----------



## striffe (Dec 7, 2012)

#4 close the door


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Five times a day good for the prostate.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 7, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Five times a day good for the prostate.



Hilarious


----------



## vpiedu (Dec 7, 2012)

ah yes!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2012)

4 for today


----------



## odin (Dec 7, 2012)

Man a lot of pages so far in this contest!!


----------



## Collinb (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck everyone!  This contest is going to be great for whoever wins


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 7, 2012)

yea budday


----------



## dudeface (Dec 7, 2012)

# 2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 7, 2012)

aint nothin but a peanut


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 7, 2012)

:headbang:#1 Good Morning, Happy Friday Anasci! :headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 7, 2012)

Ain't no thang but a chicken wing


----------



## striffe (Dec 7, 2012)

#1 tgif


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2012)

1 for friday. Yea!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 7, 2012)

hijacked said:


> #1 tgif



Yes it is!!! Damn, still gotta work tomorrow lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2012)

2.  Anyone else post first thing in the morning?


----------



## striffe (Dec 7, 2012)

#2 tgif


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> 2.  Anyone else post first thing in the morning?



Yea:sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 7, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 7, 2012)

Here I am.T


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 7, 2012)

Bam!


----------



## Rory (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump 1


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 7, 2012)

Boing!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2012)

:US marine:


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea buddy!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 7, 2012)

here is 2.. T


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 7, 2012)

:sSig_lol:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 7, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Can I win one?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 7, 2012)

#1

Wut up fellas


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Just winning Lukifer, go back to sleep..


----------



## powders101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump1


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 7, 2012)

Poww


----------



## powders101 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 7, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 7, 2012)

This 3?!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 7, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 7, 2012)

Ure one number off tri..lol


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 7, 2012)

#2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

420


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

22222


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

Shake n' Bake


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

2.  Evening peeps.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

last one for today


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

#3   cant wait!!     I need extra gear


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

Fooooour


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

3. C'mon now...daddy needs to shift into high gear!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 8, 2012)

Until tomorrow!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 8, 2012)

Stay safe everyone.. Have a great weekend


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

4  Now off to squat. Ughhh!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 8, 2012)

uno


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

Last one, best one!- Lee Haney


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 8, 2012)

last one


----------



## Rory (Dec 8, 2012)

last


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 8, 2012)

It's a new day... Back to post 1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

#5555


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

New day, here we go again.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

numbah wan


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

Best contest ever Anasci! Especially when I win..(hint hint)


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

Crack a freshy for a número UNO


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

Number two. 

*Hey guys* instead of just writing out what post we have how about we say what we are thankful for. Its that time of year to look back and see how we have grown and to look into the future and plan into what we want to grow into. Even just write how you are feeling im sure we can all make this thread a little more invloved than just writing numbers.

I for one am happy that i am starting back school after a two year break figuring out what i want to do.
Im thankful for my parents dealing with my crap even though its my crap to deal with.

Good luck fellas may the luckiest man win.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm glad I got a place to stay in this crappy economy and loss of job. But I got the iron jungle I go to everyday to eat steel.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

1.  Here's the winner!


----------



## Rory (Dec 8, 2012)

Bump1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

2nd of the day. Got an all day 5th grade girls basketball tournament to go to today. Hoping i win cause after this i will need all the testosterone i can get!


----------



## striffe (Dec 8, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> 2nd of the day. Got an all day 5th grade girls basketball tournament to go to today. Hoping i win cause after this i will need all the testosterone i can get!



Hahahaha! Number one


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 8, 2012)

#1.0000000


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 8, 2012)

number 2! c'mon baby....


----------



## striffe (Dec 8, 2012)

#2 Good morning yall! Happy Saturday.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

Me TWO.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

#1 good morning guys


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 8, 2012)

:sSig_lol3:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

3. Somebody help me!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 8, 2012)

electrickettle6 said:


> Number two.
> 
> *Hey guys* instead of just writing out what post we have how about we say what we are thankful for. Its that time of year to look back and see how we have grown and to look into the future and plan into what we want to grow into. Even just write how you are feeling im sure we can all make this thread a little more invloved than just writing numbers.
> 
> ...



I'm thankful for this board and this contest


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm thankful I won this so back off Two day.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 8, 2012)

sycho:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

3
I wanna say thanks to all the UGL's out there that care about their customers and dont just scam with under dosed product then finally run away with customers money. 
You guys are what body building is all about.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 8, 2012)

Luke, I am your father.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

2.
grateful for AAS.....and ASS


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 8, 2012)

No joke ..3 times the charm right? Hey Lukifer you westcoast? Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

3.  Or as they say on the east coast, "tree".


----------



## SURGE (Dec 8, 2012)

First one of the day.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 8, 2012)

Deuce!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 8, 2012)

Another one!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> No joke ..3 times the charm right? Hey Lukifer you westcoast? Lol



#3   but no...eastcoast...u.s. .....keystone state


----------



## SURGE (Dec 8, 2012)

And another one.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 8, 2012)

4 and back to the game


----------



## odin (Dec 8, 2012)

One


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 8, 2012)

4


----------



## striffe (Dec 8, 2012)

#3 Hit me!


----------



## odin (Dec 8, 2012)

Two


----------



## powders101 (Dec 8, 2012)

21 pages already!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 8, 2012)

Deuce, and I am thankful for being able to destroy my legs earlier today.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

4 leg day today


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

i FORGET


----------



## striffe (Dec 8, 2012)

#4 winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

How many pages will this be by the drawing


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 8, 2012)

4.  Not grateful for the trap pull I'm dealing with right now.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 8, 2012)

5


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 8, 2012)

2-two-to-too


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2012)

Im glad my girlfriends five day period is over .She's a beetch as said on eastcoast ..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 9, 2012)

Last one.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 9, 2012)

5.


----------



## powders101 (Dec 9, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> How many pages will this be by the drawing



Only 8 days in so you know it is going to be huge!!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 9, 2012)

Reply


----------



## powders101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just made it through 5 hours of 5th grade girls basketball. I don't think any needs more testosterone than i do!  Ughhhh!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump, Bump!!


----------



## thebrick (Dec 9, 2012)

2 2day


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

#1
Im glad I found my way here


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 9, 2012)

juan


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

#2 im a winner, i hope


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2012)

S
u
n
d
a
y


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 9, 2012)

Go pack go!


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

#3 for me


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 9, 2012)

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

#4 guys


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 9, 2012)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

#5 : hi five


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 9, 2012)

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## Rory (Dec 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 9, 2012)

Shake 'n' Bake baby!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 9, 2012)

Numero uno


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 9, 2012)

Church+lift+buffet+nap=good day


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 9, 2012)

#1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 9, 2012)

2 for me


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 9, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Shake 'n' Bake baby!



If you're not first your last!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2012)

Hot in Mexico today


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 9, 2012)

second


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 9, 2012)

Tu-tu


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 9, 2012)

3rd corona of the day


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 9, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> 3rd corona of the day





If you like good beer, this will blow you away


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 9, 2012)

third


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 9, 2012)

Phew this is long


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 9, 2012)

Going to blast chest/ shoulders/ bis. Be back in 2 hours


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 9, 2012)

4 rest day


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

1 for the day 24pages and counting Boom


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

last for today.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

Tree tree


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 10, 2012)

Yo Adrian


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2012)

4 for me


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

2 two too to


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Fubasball I'm tryin to find that as I write ..looks like a killer brew.. Thanks


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

3 three


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2012)

Man this thread is growing fast.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

4 four for


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

Four for fur fr f r


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 10, 2012)

Utah, get me two!


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

Last one for the day here, goodnite


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

Last one ......nite yall


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 10, 2012)

and the winner.....


----------



## dudeface (Dec 10, 2012)

# 1


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Got this one this time guys.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 10, 2012)

Good morning all, ONE!


----------



## striffe (Dec 10, 2012)

#1, good morning AnaSci


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 10, 2012)

Buenos Dias Shitheads!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 10, 2012)

This is sparta!


----------



## striffe (Dec 10, 2012)

#2. Its Monday guys. Mondays suck. I used to like them. When i could go to the gym in the morning, i felt like i was kick starting my week. But my broken ankle keeps me from walking, therefore the gym is out of the question. I do the best i can with some bumbbells at home.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Jeaolous*



Ironbuilt said:


> Hot in Mexico today



Going to work in the snow.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 10, 2012)

Yo!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

Yyo bigjohn.  Hw u buddy??


----------



## Big-John (Dec 10, 2012)

#2!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 10, 2012)

:sFi_vikingax:


----------



## SURGE (Dec 10, 2012)

First bump for the morning!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

3


----------



## Big-John (Dec 10, 2012)

3!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Baby got a new pair of vials for her ass.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 10, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so I took her anavar.. She can buy more.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2012)

2 for the day


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

deuces wild


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

I wanted #500.. u guys got game..


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 10, 2012)

Uno


----------



## Big-John (Dec 10, 2012)

5 and final!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 10, 2012)

One.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 10, 2012)

4


----------



## powders101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Two.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

4


----------



## powders101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Three.


----------



## Rory (Dec 10, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

Hot one today down here.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 10, 2012)

5


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 10, 2012)

Dodge this


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 10, 2012)

Too.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hot one today down here.




Consider yourself lucky. Colder than hell with 6" of snow up here, and i work outside!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 10, 2012)

That cold shit is rediculous Magnus , hit a tanning bed ..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 11, 2012)

5


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 11, 2012)

Dos


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

Lucky number 3!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> That cold shit is rediculous Magnus , hit a tanning bed ..



No doubt. Been hitting the mt2 to retain what i had this summer. Must work since all my friends still call me nacho


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> No doubt. Been hitting the mt2 to retain what i had this summer. Must work since all my friends still call me nacho



Lol.. Why do I always win these contests? Like 5 times now


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm here!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2012)

And thats all she wrote! Good night everyone.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 11, 2012)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 11, 2012)

4


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 11, 2012)

5 done for tonite


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

Foooooorrrrre!!


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

2


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2012)

Bump..


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 11, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> 5 done for tonite



Bro, you need to space your posts out. Have to follow the rules:naughty1:


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2012)

bUmp..


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2012)

buMp..


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

Bump again lol


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2012)

bumP..


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

Last for the night


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol.. Mjs learning ..UNO


----------



## striffe (Dec 11, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> 5 done for tonite



Mighty John, you need to read the rules. You are not allowed to make back to back posts. You have to let someone else post before you can post again. Just lookin out for ya bud.

This is #1 for me today.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning AnaSCI


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

Gmorning


----------



## striffe (Dec 11, 2012)

And good morning to you fellas as well. #2 for me


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## striffe (Dec 11, 2012)

#3, have a good day all!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 11, 2012)

2 already. Man this thread is fast.


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

2 as well. Seems like a cold morning for alot of people


----------



## Big-John (Dec 11, 2012)

1!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

Sunny skies today.
Morning Anasci!
#1


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2012)

G'morning!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:sniper:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

#2


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:sFun_tease2:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 11, 2012)

#2!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

Off to punish hammies!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 11, 2012)

:action-smiley-070:#3


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:muscles:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 11, 2012)

Legs today...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Anasci rocks!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 11, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Anasci rocks x 3 ..


----------



## Big-John (Dec 11, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 11, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 11, 2012)

Finally 5!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 11, 2012)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

4. :d


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 11, 2012)

Good afternoon


----------



## powders101 (Dec 11, 2012)

One.


----------



## odin (Dec 11, 2012)

423 .. Oh yeah wrong type of contest


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd rather castrate myself with dull rocks


----------



## SURGE (Dec 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 11, 2012)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

:rockmusic:


----------



## Victory (Dec 11, 2012)

#1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 11, 2012)

:headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: :headbang: 5.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Its almost three.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 11, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 11, 2012)

2222


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 11, 2012)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 11, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 12, 2012)

Done with work, time to lift.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 12, 2012)

Boom-1


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 12, 2012)

Poww-2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats 2 in a row MJ. Naughty, naughty!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Two.


----------



## K1 (Dec 12, 2012)

MightyJohn said:


> Boom-1





MightyJohn said:


> Poww-2



:sFun_duh2:Hey smacky you need to read the RULES:sFi_boink3:


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 12, 2012)

Winning post right here


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 12, 2012)

#4


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2012)

Let me hit the lotto!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 12, 2012)

Think it's 2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 12, 2012)

#5


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 12, 2012)

Missed that, guess I'm out then...OOPS goodluck guys


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 12, 2012)

This wraps it up for today.


----------



## Phantom331 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope i get my posts up!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 12, 2012)

$3$


----------



## dudeface (Dec 12, 2012)

yo! #1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

Home after a four hour flight.. Still winning..


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 12, 2012)

UNO mas!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 12, 2012)

Top of the morning


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning fellas


----------



## striffe (Dec 12, 2012)

#1 good morning my fellow AnaSci members!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 12, 2012)

#1!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

12/12/12


----------



## Big-John (Dec 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 12, 2012)

:sFun_karate:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 12, 2012)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 12, 2012)

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 12, 2012)

#4 Back off ProFit :sniper:


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

Hungry...
must eat...


----------



## powders101 (Dec 12, 2012)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 12, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2012)

12-12-12.. Get to your bunker asap!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 12, 2012)

#2


----------



## Big-John (Dec 12, 2012)

5 :shooting1:


----------



## powders101 (Dec 12, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 12, 2012)

3    three    tree


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 12, 2012)

1


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 12, 2012)

home sweet home. Back at my house in chi. #1 today.. T


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2012)

I taste victory


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

Uno mas


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 12, 2012)

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## thebrick (Dec 12, 2012)

For the FIRST day of Christmas…


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 12, 2012)

Lets get it on!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

tres


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 12, 2012)

"Winning!"
- Charlie Sheen


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

Three for me.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

That would be second atom.. Victory is sweet.


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

#2. Late getting back on today.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

4


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

#3. The suspense is killing me. We have a long way to go yet.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

5


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

Squat time!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

#1  .....bed tho.    Wrk comes early.

Happy(crazy) tren dreams yall !!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

Good night all. See ya in 7 hours!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 13, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I thought I won ?


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 13, 2012)

Good morning! UN


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

#1 good morning AnaSci


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 13, 2012)

Hola amigos


----------



## striffe (Dec 13, 2012)

#2 getting ready for work


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning all.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 13, 2012)

25 degrees here this morning... Glad I'm well insulated lol


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> 25 degrees here this morning... Glad I'm well insulated lol



Cold here too. Shitty part is i work outside.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2012)

2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a Beach day..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 13, 2012)

Stay warm people.
TW


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

#2


----------



## Collinb (Dec 13, 2012)

People need to psot more fo show!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

I am now $30,000 richer!!!    Woo hoo


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

#4


----------



## Big-John (Dec 13, 2012)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 13, 2012)

Five


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 13, 2012)

Just crushed chest/delts/tris


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

2


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 13, 2012)

Just installed a whole house filtration system. Forearms are PUMPED!!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 13, 2012)

:3some:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 13, 2012)

Three for me!
Chicken breast with FF cheese time...:action-smiley-033:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

666 get
3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump and grind her junk in the trunk for a win..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 13, 2012)

*Grim's Party Palace*
_ Liquor in the Front, Poker in the Rear_


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 13, 2012)

Grim don't forget the whipped cream in the tube..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 13, 2012)

LuKiFeR said:


> I am now $30,000 richer!!!    Woo hoo



Sounds like you probably don't need this contest then.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 13, 2012)

4


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 14, 2012)

Iron, you know it ---  Whipped cream for sure...
We'll spare no XXXpense at Grim's!!  :lol:


----------



## odin (Dec 14, 2012)

674 for the WIN!!!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

2


----------



## odin (Dec 14, 2012)

676 just in case


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

3


----------



## ENDOSYN (Dec 14, 2012)

Contest is looking *GREAT*!! Good luck to everyone!! It's a *GREAT* board and we love seeing it *EXPLODING* like it has this past month!!!

Thanks to all the contributors to the board's growth!!!
ENDO


----------



## SURGE (Dec 14, 2012)

ENDOSYN said:


> Contest is looking *GREAT*!! Good luck to everyone!! It's a *GREAT* board and we love seeing it *EXPLODING* like it has this past month!!!
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors to the board's growth!!!
> ENDO



Thank you to you and the other sponsors that hold these great contests!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

4


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 14, 2012)

Endo, you picked a fine board to hold the contest.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 14, 2012)

last one for today.
Good luck guys


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

I could seriously use this !


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 14, 2012)

me


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Seriously! Haha


----------



## Jello (Dec 14, 2012)

Bttt


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Last one, best one!


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 14, 2012)

Feeling lucky:sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

Just watched National Lampoons Christmas Vacation... Love that movie


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 14, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Just watched National Lampoons Christmas Vacation... Love that movie



Same here:headbang:


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

IRONFIST said:


> Same here:headbang:



Shitters full!!!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am trying to get to my 25 Quality Posts so I can start entering these contests!!!

I am close.... only a few more!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 14, 2012)

WAHOOO... I am past 25 posts..... bring on the contests! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## chris698 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am past 25 posts..... bring on the contests! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 14, 2012)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

Heeey Chris....u made it!!!   If either one wins....lets split it....
Ill take the stuff from Alin n Endo....u can take the rest


----------



## dudeface (Dec 14, 2012)

this is # 1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

chris698 said:


> I am past 25 posts..... bring on the contests! :action-smiley-033:



Lol. Too bad you didn't read the rules.. Its a rookie mistake so next time Chris ..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

Little excited Chris??   Its ok.  Happened to me cpl times.
No back to back posts....there...now u got tht out of the way!!


#2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

Little excited Chris??   Its ok.  Happened to me cpl times.
No back to back posts....there...now u got tht out of the way!!


#2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol.. Lukifer ure a bad teacher ^^^ x2 .. I know dam phones post twice. I'm sure admin will fix it... Again.. Lol. Kidn bro.. Had to..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning friends.  I win.


----------



## striffe (Dec 14, 2012)

#1 and off to work.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Let it be me


----------



## striffe (Dec 14, 2012)

#2 im walkin out the door.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Tgif!  Would be stoaked but have to watch 5 little girls all weekend  all under the age of 10. NOBODY needs this pack more than me!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

Early morning workouts suck


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 14, 2012)

:food-smiley-002:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 14, 2012)

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 14, 2012)

:action-smiley-041::sniper: I just thought this would be funny. Morning people.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 14, 2012)

:sFi_wwe:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

4


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 14, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 14, 2012)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Flash Friday Norbit !!!!! , don't get me into trouble today Brandon ..


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

#2


----------



## K1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Tgif!  Would be stoaked but have to watch 5 little girls all weekend  all under the age of 10. NOBODY needs this pack more than me!



Daddy Daycare


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

1


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 14, 2012)

Back home once again. 1 for me so far.. T


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

3


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

4


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 14, 2012)

2


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 14, 2012)

Must win


----------



## powders101 (Dec 14, 2012)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 14, 2012)

5


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 14, 2012)

dos today


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 14, 2012)

#2.  Acupuncture session today.  That felt familiar.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 14, 2012)

Widowmaker squats tonight! Been waiting for this all week


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

One week till the end of the world! Better get it in


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't you gotta hang some no hub 6in cast iron pipe today fubaseball?


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

2 tgif


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 14, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't you gotta hang some no hub 6in cast iron pipe today fubaseball?



Haha not today!!! Just got done cutting up someone's aggregate patio to spot repair galvanized water line. Freaking mess... Shit was 4' deep


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 14, 2012)

2 for me today so far..... TGIF(thank god i farted)  Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 14, 2012)

Fricken slab on grade houses lick nuts . And buried galvy tops the cake bro.. Guess it better than In a 14in crawler and eye to eye with a rattle snake in the desert bro..


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

3 for me !


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sound about as bad as setting 12/12 trusses on a 3 story house. The only thing worse than running up three stories all day is doing it the day after squats!





Ironbuilt said:


> Fricken slab on grade houses lick nuts . And buried galvy tops the cake bro.. Guess it better than In a 14in crawler and eye to eye with a rattle snake in the desert bro..


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 14, 2012)

4, my elbows are hurting after tire flips, overhead carries, sledgehammer slams and farmers walks


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 14, 2012)

My turn


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Chest night. Yea baby!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#3 Long ass day at work!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

4 750 get


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

Shoulda wanted 751


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yo


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

Did I win?


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 15, 2012)

Work bump


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#4 feeling a win, i hope


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 15, 2012)

I say up the ante-you have to squat the winning post number as a widowmaker. LOL


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#5, good night, im beat. Its been a long week!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

#2 for me tonight...... come on lucky #758....


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Another one for the day.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 15, 2012)

One moe


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Chest is gonna be sore tomorrow!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

#3 for me


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Early bird gets the worm.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 15, 2012)

Needing


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

E.P.A.A win completed


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

#1 for me today


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#1 goog morning. So glad the weekend is here


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 15, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Fricken slab on grade houses lick nuts . And buried galvy tops the cake bro.. Guess it better than In a 14in crawler and eye to eye with a rattle snake in the desert bro..



I can continue now that it's a new day haha

Damn bro... Do you carry? I would have to if I dealt with snakes. Black widows are about the worst we have here in TN


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#2 this is post #770! Its great to see so much participation.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning! 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2012)

#3 Good morning Grim Reaper


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Let the growing begin.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 15, 2012)

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Come on santa!  This would be the best christmas ever!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 15, 2012)

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

I didnt forget to sleep did I?


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 15, 2012)

Contest time


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea Buddy!


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 15, 2012)

1st today


----------



## powders101 (Dec 15, 2012)

1


----------



## dudeface (Dec 15, 2012)

#1 for today


----------



## powders101 (Dec 15, 2012)

2


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 15, 2012)

1 for the money... T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 15, 2012)

One more before i lift.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

2


----------



## powders101 (Dec 15, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 15, 2012)

Gd aftrnoon ppl


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 15, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

My lab rats are now in the contest to support my win.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 15, 2012)

nap time


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, this is a pretty cool contest!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

4


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 15, 2012)

#1...i believe i have all the necessary qualifications.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

#2 for me


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 15, 2012)

#2 for me lol


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

#3..... "Bring out the Gimp!"


----------



## Psych069 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great contest.  I never win though.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 15, 2012)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

Decembers my month..


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 16, 2012)

Drinking good beer and food with family! I win either way


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

3 it is for the day!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 16, 2012)

#4 = Winner, Winner..... just had a chicken dinner!:food-smiley-016:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

2


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

4 because im poor


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

3


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

5


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 16, 2012)

why not ay


----------



## basskiller (Dec 16, 2012)

812


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

4 on the floor...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 16, 2012)

basskiller said:


> 812



Look who the the cat let in. Lol. Glad u got off the porch big dawg..


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 16, 2012)

Work bump


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats a wrap!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 16, 2012)

#5 I am maxed out!  #818 ..... sounds like a lucky number to me! :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

5


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 16, 2012)

Can I get a winna?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

#1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

#1


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 16, 2012)

A new day dawns


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 16, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2012)

#1 good morning my fellow anasci members


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 16, 2012)

#1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

#2 mornin' hijacked!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to start my morning with coffee, now i start it with anasci!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 16, 2012)

6:66 is my clock broken?


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

Ein


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 16, 2012)

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 16, 2012)

1 right here. T


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

zwei


----------



## SURGE (Dec 16, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 16, 2012)

1


----------



## SURGE (Dec 16, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 16, 2012)

#2


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

Drei


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 16, 2012)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

Iii


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 16, 2012)

The world is flat at 4:20


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 16, 2012)

give it to me


----------



## basskiller (Dec 16, 2012)

Merry Ho Ho


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 16, 2012)

Deca the Halls With Bowls of Halo!!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2012)

#2 getting ready for Sunday dinner!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 16, 2012)

:d


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 16, 2012)

God i love naps!  Time to lift!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 16, 2012)

Vier


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 17, 2012)

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn snow!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 17, 2012)

:devil-smiley-005:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 17, 2012)

Bumpski


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 17, 2012)

4


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 17, 2012)

Another day closer


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

One more


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat ass.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 17, 2012)

Think this is 2.been busy.  T


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

1 today. I need this win!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

2 gotta win!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 17, 2012)

2


----------



## odin (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm back, hope you guys didn't miss me much


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 17, 2012)

Final


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## SURGE (Dec 17, 2012)

buMP!!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

4


----------



## SURGE (Dec 17, 2012)

bUMp


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 17, 2012)

first


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#1


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

Going again


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

One.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

One more


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

Two.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#3


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 17, 2012)

Been slacking on this all week! Giving you guys a chance to steal my Xmas gifts


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#4.....  someone post quickly, so I can get my 5 in and go to bed!


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 17, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #4.....  someone post quickly, so I can get my 5 in and go to bed!



Here you go! Nite, nite


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#5, thank you and Good Night!


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

3rd one.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

49ers stole it..


----------



## striffe (Dec 17, 2012)

#1 good morning


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning fellas!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 17, 2012)

#2 leaving for work


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

Top of the morning


----------



## Big-John (Dec 17, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeden


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

Time to go work in the snow.  Ughhh!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

2


----------



## Big-John (Dec 17, 2012)

4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning 1 for monday. T


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lucky #2


----------



## Big-John (Dec 17, 2012)

5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 17, 2012)

#1 baby!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

Onederwoman is hot


----------



## thebrick (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning ya bunch of gym rats!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 17, 2012)

#1


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 17, 2012)

Back for the 2nd time today. All done bitchin and whinin too. 
Have a great day, T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 17, 2012)

#2.  And while I'm eating lunch!  Disgraceful.


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 17, 2012)

#1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 17, 2012)

#2


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 17, 2012)

Duece


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 17, 2012)

#3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 17, 2012)

#3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 17, 2012)

Bump for legs on a Monday!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## Collinb (Dec 17, 2012)

I think its halfway done nad there are 46 pages!  Holy shitt


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

#3...  Midday, trying to mix it up... maybe I will get lucky!?


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 17, 2012)

#2, ready to be off work.


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

1


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 17, 2012)

:sFi_knight3:


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

2


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 17, 2012)

:sFi_boxingmatch:


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

3


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 17, 2012)

:delete:


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 17, 2012)

What's good ya'll?


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

4


----------



## basskiller (Dec 17, 2012)

I like the number 926


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

4


----------



## Victory (Dec 17, 2012)

5


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 17, 2012)

in again ! #1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 17, 2012)

4 Four Fore!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 17, 2012)

5


----------



## striffe (Dec 17, 2012)

#3 Getting ready for dinner. Chicken, sweet potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 17, 2012)

Done with work, time to eat!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2012)

#4 anybody ready for xmas?


----------



## powders101 (Dec 18, 2012)

2

Finishing some odds and ends tonight and I am set and ready to go!


----------



## Akamai (Dec 18, 2012)

1

Ak


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2012)

#5 good for you powders 101. I wish i were on the ball and could my xmas duties done early.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 18, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Dwa


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 18, 2012)

3


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Trzy


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 18, 2012)

4


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

cztery


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 18, 2012)

tool^v


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gay^^^^^^, pięć


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Three dumbells at a time all 100lbs for real..one is the spotter..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

#5.  Just about done with shopping hijacked and powders.  My director sent me a sweet gift for the holidays.  Kids will ransack that! I'll have the fruit! :headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Who woulda known ure a shopaholic grim? Lol. Gear shopper ..


----------



## Jello (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread is moving right along. It's like something is being given away


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like we will be hitting 1000 soon.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

:d


----------



## odin (Dec 18, 2012)

First for the night.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## odin (Dec 18, 2012)

Second.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

#4


----------



## odin (Dec 18, 2012)

Third.


----------



## SURGE (Dec 18, 2012)

bUMp


----------



## odin (Dec 18, 2012)

Fourth.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lucky #4    :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## powders101 (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

#5


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

#5


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

Time for bed. Good night all.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 18, 2012)

#4


----------



## powders101 (Dec 18, 2012)

2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 18, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol.. I can't help I won..


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

Stiiiiill up


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

ne.  Good Morning!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

One


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2012)

#1 good morning fellas!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 18, 2012)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 18, 2012)

Man I love Christmas music


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 18, 2012)

bedtime


----------



## striffe (Dec 18, 2012)

#2 have to run to work.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 18, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Two


----------



## Big-John (Dec 18, 2012)

3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

#3.

Whats up fellas.?
7 more days....


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

#2...Oh Yeah Son!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

#1 Top of the morning! :food-smiley-001:


----------



## Big-John (Dec 18, 2012)

4


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

:second:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

#3.  I think that's when you pee out yer butt.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 18, 2012)

5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 18, 2012)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

Snow again!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

#3...... Sunny and Warm in South Fla!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 18, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 18, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #3...... Sunny and Warm in South Fla!



Jealous


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 18, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

4


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

#4



Magnus82 said:


> Jealous



I grew up in the Northeast, I definitey don't miss the cold weather and snow!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Three.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 18, 2012)

1001 get


----------



## chris698 (Dec 18, 2012)

#5..... out by 11:08 am..... one less thing to have to do today!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

One day I'll win this.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 18, 2012)

Top of the morning to ya's 1  T


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 18, 2012)

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Two reasons for this contest . I want and need.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Four


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 18, 2012)

2 thanks.


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 18, 2012)

Last one of the day.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Third money shot and she needed it too.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 18, 2012)

#5


----------



## Jello (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys have been going all night and day. Who will be the winner


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 18, 2012)

This guys gonna win!!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 18, 2012)

Lucky number...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

FOUR me!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 18, 2012)

Had four spotters today.. On for my preworkout stim
drink, one to wipe my forehead with a towel
one holding Siri to my ear and one on the dumbells.. They are
called bitches..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL Nice!
I amused myself watching a guy curl 55lbs. in the power rack during my work on the step mill.

#5!  Night guys!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what number this is... But this mother fucker pulled 655 deadlift tonight!!! I'll post video in a min


----------



## Jello (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice pull man.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hit some easy 440 rack pulls for 5+ reps today. Feels great #1


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 19, 2012)

Why did today have to be cardio and low carb day...WHY!?!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 19, 2012)

One more for today.


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll go again #2


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

#4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2012)

one more then bed.. T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 19, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

What a site for five eyes. Five bloody tampons in my trash..she trained not to flush or shed be runnin the sewer machine for another plugged sewer as in last month..She's new to my habitat so one times ok..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

N*1*ce!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 19, 2012)

Top of the morning, gents!  #1


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> What a site for five eyes. Five bloody tampons in my trash..she trained not to flush or shed be runnin the sewer machine for another plugged sewer as in last month..She's new to my habitat so one times ok..



Damn "sewer rats"... And the response is always, no I never flush them!


----------



## striffe (Dec 19, 2012)

#1 & good morning yall. Wow, over a 1000 posts!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 19, 2012)

#2


----------



## striffe (Dec 19, 2012)

#2 sun is rising


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning anasci!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2012)

1


----------



## striffe (Dec 19, 2012)

#3 off to work again. When will this stop?


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2012)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Off to work!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Man this goes fast in the morning!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2012)

I have noticed that to. 4! lol


----------



## NOSUPERMODEL (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning..#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 19, 2012)

5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 19, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 19, 2012)

#2


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 19, 2012)

:sFun_Office:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 19, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

One winner only.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 19, 2012)

#4


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 19, 2012)

This is the winner! Don't bother posting anymore fellas


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 19, 2012)

3


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2012)

1 for me today. Up at ma's taking care of her stuff. I need a new belt and other stuff. Would be like xmas.. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 19, 2012)

#5


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn... This whole time I thought we only got 4 post/day lol fml


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 19, 2012)

Keep on keeping on


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

#2.


----------



## striffe (Dec 19, 2012)

#4. Im suppose to be working


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 19, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 19, 2012)

Two chicks one cup ..


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 19, 2012)

2 today


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Time to lift!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

Yea Buddy!!!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 19, 2012)

1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

#3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2012)

And another one.


----------



## striffe (Dec 20, 2012)

#5 im not ready for the holidays


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 20, 2012)

5 damn this thread is HUGE. 
Not as huge as i me after i pin all the gear i won hahaa


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

Four whores and seven years ago this didn't happen.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 20, 2012)

3 bitches


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

#4  :sFun_tease2:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2012)

4


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally.... thanks Magnus.....  I have been waiting since 9:30 to do my final post.

Lucky #5


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2012)

Last one!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

I pulled a five shot pearl necklace but she smashed the video cam..


----------



## striffe (Dec 20, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> I pulled a five shot pearl necklace but she smashed the video cam..



Hahaha #1 & good morning


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2012)

1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> I pulled a five shot pearl necklace but she smashed the video cam..



Nice! .....  #1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2012)

2


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

#2


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2012)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 20, 2012)

Didn't get off work till 11:15pm and back in at 7...


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2012)

4 And fubaseball that sucks bro.


----------



## odin (Dec 20, 2012)

Mornin gents!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 20, 2012)

5


----------



## Victory (Dec 20, 2012)

1


----------



## odin (Dec 20, 2012)

#2


----------



## Victory (Dec 20, 2012)

2


----------



## odin (Dec 20, 2012)

#3


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 20, 2012)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 20, 2012)

#1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

#3


----------



## odin (Dec 20, 2012)

#4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 20, 2012)

Good to be back home for a minute. #1 , T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

1 of the pearls were fake cause she saw me come from Kmart .


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 20, 2012)

1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 20, 2012)

No taxes on winnings two the government..they can sux it.!


----------



## Victory (Dec 20, 2012)

3


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 20, 2012)

Iron is here


----------



## Victory (Dec 20, 2012)

4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 20, 2012)

2


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 20, 2012)

2 for me... T


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 20, 2012)

#1


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 20, 2012)

bumpski


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 20, 2012)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 20, 2012)

2


----------



## chris698 (Dec 20, 2012)

#4


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 21, 2012)

#2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank God work is over.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 21, 2012)

Just got to work bump


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 21, 2012)

#3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Three shots later and now empty.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#1


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 21, 2012)

#4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 21, 2012)

4


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Time for a steak!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#3


----------



## chris698 (Dec 21, 2012)

5 and out....


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 21, 2012)

5 let me win pleaaaasseeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 21, 2012)

1123


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Last one, best one!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

I need the win be four the world ends so I can have supplies for my gym bunker..


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, thats right. I forgot the world is ending today. Maybe i should stay home today. 
Im still going to play this contest though. #1


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 21, 2012)

#1


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

#2


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 21, 2012)

Morning


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

Its about time tri terror! Ive got to get to work! Just kiddin ya! 
#3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here we go again!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 21, 2012)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 21, 2012)

1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 21, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 21, 2012)

3


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 21, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 21, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Sittin in my bunker doing dead lifts one reP at a time.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 21, 2012)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 21, 2012)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Two minutes till I win this.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning. feeling lucky.. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

#4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 21, 2012)

2 for the money.................T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 21, 2012)

wn


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

1+1+1 = won contest


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 21, 2012)

I got 5 on it !!!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 21, 2012)

2


----------



## basskiller (Dec 21, 2012)

1153


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 21, 2012)

Count me in TWO.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 21, 2012)

3   Damn it's windy out there. T


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 21, 2012)

1


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 21, 2012)

Please?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Off for 5 days. Let the eating begin.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 21, 2012)

#2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Four for four


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dito.


----------



## striffe (Dec 22, 2012)

#4 tgif


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

#3...
I'm with you magnus, I'm off until January 2nd.  Gorging shall commence!  I'm giving myself a few solid lbs. of mass for the holiday! :headbang:


----------



## striffe (Dec 22, 2012)

#5 im not even ready for the holidays.


----------



## Jello (Dec 22, 2012)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

4our!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wished endosyn and allinshop had gift cards cards cause thats what i really want for christmas!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 22, 2012)

Three!!!!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 22, 2012)

Check!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 22, 2012)

3


----------



## chris698 (Dec 22, 2012)

:sSig_number1:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

fi*V*e


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

Bleh.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 22, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Wished endosyn and allinshop had gift cards cards cause thats what i really want for christmas!



Talk about a sticking stuff!?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

Did everyone get me my gifts ? No short shorts b-12.. Lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

:action-smiley-044::sniper:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 22, 2012)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

Good morning from "planet vacation"


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to earn some cheat meals.  Its SQUAT TIME!


----------



## striffe (Dec 22, 2012)

#1 good morning


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

2 for today


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 22, 2012)

1


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

1


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Man I love pussy oh 2


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Three


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

3


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2012)

Good morning.  1 T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

Will we get to 2000? Or I must have one..


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2012)

2 for today.. T


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

:sSig_number1:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

I am more excited than my kids!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 22, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

3. I just looked atthe first page again. Awesome prizes!!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

^ hell yeah dudcki!
#2!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 22, 2012)

First today


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

345 + 1- 344= 2  for the win!


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

:sniper:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 22, 2012)

1202 = teh wIn!111oneone


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 22, 2012)

:lightbulb::banghead::delete::spam::headbang::naughty1::yeahthat::welcome::sniper::smoking::love1::action-smiley-036:


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I:action-smiley-054::sniper:


----------



## striffe (Dec 22, 2012)

#2 baby!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

All gifts wrapped!  Time to start working on meals.


----------



## striffe (Dec 22, 2012)

#3, Magnus, you are way ahead of me!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 22, 2012)

Think this be 3.........


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 22, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey mate you gotta wake up on American time .. Yeah u Brandon .. Lol. 3cc of tren can make one cough 3 times a day..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any one here doing the Christmas cooking. Smoked turkey on the Big Green Egg, whole wheat and rye stuffing, garlic parmesan mashed potatoes, and chocolate/peanut butter protein cheesecake made with greek yogurt. Who says you cant eat good and healthy!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2012)

What time do we arrive Martha Stewart ?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey yall


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 23, 2012)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 23, 2012)

Fu-ahhhh!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Any one here doing the Christmas cooking. Smoked turkey on the Big Green Egg, whole wheat and rye stuffing, garlic parmesan mashed potatoes, and chocolate/peanut butter protein cheesecake made with greek yogurt. Who says you cant eat good and healthy!



Man that sounds good! I'm gonna fry two turkeys for xmas. 
Gotta say that fancy stuff sounds good but alas my skills are 
limited as hell.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

3


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 23, 2012)

We're doing the traditional Italian XMAS eve over the in-laws' place.  Food galore!
# 5.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

#1


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

#4, its cold here tonight!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

#2


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

#5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 23, 2012)

4


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

#3


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 23, 2012)

5 1225 get


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

4


----------



## basskiller (Dec 23, 2012)

I think, therefore I am


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2012)

The Grim Repper said:


> We're doing the traditional Italian XMAS eve over the in-laws' place.  Food galore!
> # 5.



Are you talkin da meata balls and raviolis and lots a vino wid the terimessoo with da mudda and fodder in law?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Are you talkin da meata balls and raviolis and lots a vino wid the terimessoo with da mudda and fodder in law?



Don't forget the cannoli you little jerk!


----------



## domain2013pro (Dec 23, 2012)

Great contest, wish I could be involved!!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good Morning Gents!  :sSig_number1:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadlift today!  Yea baby!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 23, 2012)

#1. 



Ironbuilt said:


> Are you talkin da meata balls and raviolis and lots a vino wid the terimessoo with da mudda and fodder in law?


Actually, they do the seven fish meal.  Frigging awesome.
If you don't eat all of it, you'll get your legs broken.




Magnus82 said:


> Don't forget the cannoli ...



:yeahthat:


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

#1, the holiday is here. Family from out of town is already arriving.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

hijacked said:


> #1, the holiday is here. Family from out of town is already arriving.



Yup, starting to get that holiday feel.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

:second:


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

1. Good morning to all of you. T


----------



## chris698 (Dec 23, 2012)

#3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

My kids are driving me nuts!  Come on Christmas!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 23, 2012)

#2.
"It's beginning to look a lot like syphilis...."


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 23, 2012)

Almost xmas


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 23, 2012)

a


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

#1


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 23, 2012)

b


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 23, 2012)

11111111111111


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Don't forget the cannoli you little jerk!



You cannoli win but I can too.. Eye just one!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

#2222


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got back from the gym. #2 T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 23, 2012)

3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 23, 2012)

2
Go pack go!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 23, 2012)

Steelers better get their shit together in the second half!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 23, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 23, 2012)

#2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 23, 2012)

#4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 23, 2012)

Big bucks, no whammies!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2012)

Magnus you just won the pink Snuggie  2 xl..


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 23, 2012)

Going to work


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 24, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

3rd time I think I will win.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

Lucky #4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

Phoor!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

Lucky #5  Come on...... :sFun_mischieviousbi.......Daddy needs a new pair of muscles....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

For the win here everyone.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 24, 2012)

Need it!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

Gimme Five!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Five before I put on my boomhauer banana hammock for my girl as her Xmas gift.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

1. Good morning Anasci.  Santa's all geared up, are you?


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 24, 2012)

#1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 24, 2012)

1  gd mornin ppl


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

#1 merry xmas eve


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Wonder if I can rebrew piss to extract the dbol?


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol. #2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wonder if I can rebrew piss to extract the dbol?



That is very green of you to recycle.


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

#3. Everyone having a big dinner tonight?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

We are all going to Magnus's house while he sets up the green egg as we drink his whey brotein stash .


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol #4 "brotein" that could be a new brand name.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

Good Morning All... and Merry Xmas Eve.....  I think I am going to start my Xmas Shopping today.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

I just realized the 3 strippers I met in Vegas stole my warm oral test last year..


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

#5, chris, i think im going to start my xmas shopping too. I try to save it for after xmas. But that never seems to work.


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 24, 2012)

One


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Brent Musberger  says it's ok for pros under dr care to use steroids.. He's right..


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

#2..... sorry to hear that!




Ironbuilt said:


> I just realized the 3 strippers I met in Vegas stole my warm oral test last year..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> We are all going to Magnus's house while he sets up the green egg as we drink his whey brotein stash .



Love to have ya brotha!  I will warn you, coming from so cal you are going to freeze you ass off here!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

#3 Heading to the gym now, then going to shoot my biceps... 

No gym tomorrow, so that will give me a day and a half to re-coup!

25 gauge x 1" right into the heart of the bicep..... Fuck Ya!!!! :sHa_thumb2:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL Brotein...Now in Swoleberry Flavor!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 24, 2012)

Heyyy


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 24, 2012)

1 for today. Ok let me get on to best buy to finish emptying my wallet. T


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 24, 2012)

1:action-smiley-044:


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

#4, just injected 1.5 cc into each Bicep and.....:sAng_scream:

It hurts like hell, but I still like doing it... what he F is wrong with me?? :sFun_duh2:


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 24, 2012)

2  . be in the gym late tonight and or early am xmas. T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 24, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #4, just injected 1.5 cc into each Bicep and.....:sAng_scream:
> 
> It hurts like hell, but I still like doing it... what he F is wrong with me?? :sFun_duh2:



Just thought this guy is f'n crazy but remembered i put 3 1/2 of syntherol in mine every day for 10 days. Coo coo!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 24, 2012)

merry xmas eve


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 24, 2012)

Never tryed any synthol cuz im just so freaking big and perfect! My wife would say yeah right maybe as a turd. 3 for me. packing the family up for wisconsin right now or I mean in a few mins. T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 24, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Never tryed any synthol cuz im just so freaking big and perfect! My wife would say yeah right maybe as a turd. 3 for me. packing the family up for wisconsin right now or I mean in a few mins. T



Drive safe, they just got pounded with snow.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 24, 2012)

222


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't wait for Christmas Eve dinner!!! Refeed anyone?


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 24, 2012)

hi


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas everyone.   B careful


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Never tryed any synthol cuz im just so freaking big and perfect! My wife would say yeah right maybe as a turd. 3 for me. packing the family up for wisconsin right now or I mean in a few mins. T



#5..... sounds cold... I am in South Florida with all my doors open. 70 degrees, low humidity.... this is why I moved here!

Merry X-mas everyone, be safe... I am out..


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

3 baby!!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 25, 2012)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

4. Here comes Santa Claus!!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 25, 2012)

5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry christmas


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

#1 merry christmas everyone! To those of you with kids, im sure everyones so excited.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry XMAS everyone.  House is buzzing with activity, kids are going bananas.  Have a wonderful day and I hope everyone gets what they wished for, big or small.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2012)

I think the first post on Christmas should win.  Oh wait thats me!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2012)

No big guy I think you meant the fifth post AFTER the first post should win!
Taaa haa.. I'd be cool with you winning though as you are a cool mfer. Merry
X mas!!!!!!!!!  T


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

#1 Merry Xmas! Just finished opening gifts with kids.... another successful Xmas!


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2012)

2 for me. Gotta head to mother in laws to take care of a plumbing emergency... T


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

:second:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

2. Barbie Dream House assembled--Kids ecstatic--check!  Whew! Mealtime!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

1 merry xmas


----------



## basskiller (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas gents


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> No big guy I think you meant the fifth post AFTER the first post should win!
> Taaa haa.. I'd be cool with you winning though as you are a cool mfer. Merry
> X mas!!!!!!!!!  T



Thanks man!  That is the nicest thing anyone on the boards has ever said to me. You brought a tear to my eye. FUCKIN CLOMID!


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

#2


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

#3


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

#3 anyone going to a big new years party?


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

#4  Now that I am 43 and old (according to my kids), I think my wife and I are going to lay low this New Years Eve.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

3. Had 1,500 calorie breakfast.  Tr00.  Merry XMAS to me!


----------



## striffe (Dec 25, 2012)

#4, ice cream.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 25, 2012)

#5 Had about three handfuls of Peanut and Peanut Butter M&M's and don't regret it!  

Lucky #5 on Christmas Day, sorry Gents, I am feeling it.... I think I just won the contest with #1329! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 25, 2012)

26# turkey smokin' on the Big Green Egg. Now thats alot of protein!


----------



## dudeface (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> 26# turkey smokin' on the Big Green Egg. Now thats alot of protein!



Just fryed a little 15 lber Big Mag....   Merry xmas....   3    T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 25, 2012)

4. Time for another feeding.  Out of my whey!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 25, 2012)

2


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry xmas mofos


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 25, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Thanks man!  That is the nicest thing anyone on the boards has ever said to me. You brought a tear to my eye. FUCKIN CLOMID!



Baaah! sheeit man . That has me rollin. ..     Bout to park it for 
digestion prone.. Ha ha T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 26, 2012)

5. Retiring semi early tonight.  Legs tomorrow morning.  Psyched for this.
Merry Xmas again and to all a good night!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 26, 2012)

gotta be getting close


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Time to get rid of this "food baby".


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry christmas guys


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

#5 Merry Christmas


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 26, 2012)

2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 26, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, back to normalcy.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a new rice cooker! Oh the things that get meatheads fired up lol!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 26, 2012)

Back to the grind


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 26, 2012)

1, morning guys. Well I've been at work for 6 hours already so I waited until now to say morning.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

-10 F and i am going to work outside today. Gonna take a little longer to warmup tonight!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 26, 2012)

#1.... Damn, Magnus, that's F-ing cold.  I grew up in New England, so I know cold weather (maybe not -10), but either way, I don't miss it.



Magnus82 said:


> -10 F and i am going to work outside today. Gonna take a little longer to warmup tonight!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #1.... Damn, Magnus, that's F-ing cold.  I grew up in New England, so I know cold weather (maybe not -10), but either way, I don't miss it.



Yea, its crazy to have to use a thermos to keep your cold drinks from freezing. I just tell my guys if your cold your just working to slow!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 26, 2012)

#2... I had enough of the cold in 1997 and moved to South Florida. You don't want to know the temp today in South Florida! 




Magnus82 said:


> Yea, its crazy to have to use a thermos to keep your cold drinks from freezing. I just tell my guys if your cold your just working to slow!


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 26, 2012)

Two


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #2... I had enough of the cold in 1997 and moved to South Florida. You don't want to know the temp today in South Florida!



Thanks for sparing me. I am going to the dominican in a month and a half. Gives me something to look forward to. I the mean time i will keep hunting for meat and freezing my ass off!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 26, 2012)

#3


----------



## Big-John (Dec 26, 2012)

1


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

#1 good morning guys.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 26, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

#2, going across state to visit the other side of the family.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning after


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

#3. This board has grown a lot in the past month. This contest has almost 1400 posts! Amazing!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 26, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 26, 2012)

#4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 26, 2012)

The morning after......    I'm heading for the gym. 1     T


----------



## Big-John (Dec 26, 2012)

4


----------



## Victory (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big-John (Dec 26, 2012)

5


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 26, 2012)

#2


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the final week! Make sure to get your posts in


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 26, 2012)

Back from gym/eating...  2   T


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 26, 2012)

Three


----------



## chris698 (Dec 26, 2012)

Come on Lucky #4 :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 26, 2012)

1


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 26, 2012)

1


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 26, 2012)

2


----------



## basskiller (Dec 26, 2012)

1376 is a cool number


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 26, 2012)

4:d


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 26, 2012)

3


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 26, 2012)

11111111


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 26, 2012)

#3?!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Time for some leftovers.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 26, 2012)

#2.  Crushed quads to Arch Enemy today.  I'm still obligated to doing some reps with my buds on Friday with the yoke bar! :headbang:


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 26, 2012)

2


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 27, 2012)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 27, 2012)

3. Time for some chow.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Everyone miss me? You wouldn't believe I got a ONE lb a vaginilla pump powder to add to my brotein..


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 27, 2012)

3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 27, 2012)

Bumpsville


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 27, 2012)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Two roastbeast sandwiches on wheatz.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Damn that sounds good . I'm gonna go fix some food.. T


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I had some freshly carved turkey right now... SHIT!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 27, 2012)

4our!!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

2


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 27, 2012)

Last one


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

We are takin this contest to the next level as I win!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

2


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning everybodaahhhhh!



AtomAnt said:


> I wish I had some freshly carved turkey right now... SHIT!



LOL don't know why the sheer randomness of this was so frigging funny first thing this morning bro.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2012)

2 Morning to you.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Won


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 27, 2012)

#1 good morning anasci.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning!!


----------



## odin (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see my name posted up as the winner!!


----------



## striffe (Dec 27, 2012)

#2 eating christmas dinner left overs. Mmm good.


----------



## odin (Dec 27, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 27, 2012)

#3, winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 27, 2012)

2.
Big ass breakfast today kids!  Fueled up like a mofo!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2012)

4


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning . Caber, breakfast of champions!!!!!!!!! 1.. T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 27, 2012)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 27, 2012)

#2


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 27, 2012)

Mama is that you???  bring me another plate of fried chicken...T   2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 27, 2012)

3


----------



## Big-John (Dec 27, 2012)

5


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 27, 2012)

1


----------



## vpiedu (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah!

VP


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2012)

Still got two hangin and hittin the water in the bowl.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

3


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 27, 2012)

2


----------



## basskiller (Dec 27, 2012)

countdown to the new year 

4 days 
105 hours 
6311 minutes 
378635 seconds


----------



## chris698 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lucky #1, Gents! :sSig_number1::sSig_owned:


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 27, 2012)

3 for me!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 27, 2012)

#4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 27, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 27, 2012)

#4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

Three nutted hamster for sale.


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol #5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 28, 2012)

Four...score!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 28, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Three nutted hamster for sale.



sold


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

5


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 28, 2012)

5ive!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 28, 2012)

Booyahkashon


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 28, 2012)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

Snowed on me all freaking day. To make it worse its squat night!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

#2.... Sorry Bro!!  I am DEFINITELY not going to tell you the temp in Florida today....




Magnus82 said:


> Snowed on me all freaking day. To make it worse its squat night!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

chris698 said:


> #2.... Sorry Bro!!  I am DEFINITELY not going to tell you the temp in Florida today....



Thanks man!  Just hit squats, now i am to tired to complain.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Decent back session today. T 3


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

#3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

Uno


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucky #4 :sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

For Thursday win


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

4


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

#5 = 1450 = Winner!!! :action-smiley-033:


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

New day!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, shit, your right... I guess this would be #2 for today!




Magnus82 said:


> New day!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

Good night Chris!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

It's thursday 5 times somewhere .


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Waiting patiently for wife to bring a shipment of turkey from her moms house.
I fryed the damn thing I'd like a little more please!  1   T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 28, 2012)

1


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

2


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 28, 2012)

One


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 28, 2012)

Bring it


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

3


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

1


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

Another


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

#1 good morning guys.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

2 Good Morning hijacked


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 28, 2012)

Gooooood MORNING!!!!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

Off to work.


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

4


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 28, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Waiting patiently for wife to bring a *shipment of turkey* from her moms house.
> I fryed the damn thing I'd like a little more please!  1   T



LOL

#1.  Good morning anasci!


----------



## Big-John (Dec 28, 2012)

5


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 28, 2012)

Getting ready for leg work today.  Good morning. Turkey was damn good .
Having me some more while typing. #2   T


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

#3.... just had an egg white with gluten free casserole.... good stuff!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 28, 2012)

#2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

chris698 said:


> Good Morning All... and Merry Xmas Eve.....  I think I am going to start my Xmas Shopping today.....:thumbsup:





turbobusa said:


> Waiting patiently for wife to bring a shipment of turkey from her moms house.
> I fryed the damn thing I'd like a little more please!  1   T



Lol. T did you get your smuggled turkey from the inlaws ? I'd like ONE slice for between my cheek and gum. 

Chris are you cheating again yesterday or just fryed yourself? Lol it's ok 6 entrees  is a rookie mistake.. Lol


----------



## chris698 (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely Fryed... not cheating on purpose. If I posted 6 times, it was by accident (although, I didn't see where I posted 6 tmes in the same day?) 

The problem is I do a lot of posts late at night, not realizing that my posts were passing midnight, which were bringing me into a new day..... :sEm_oops2:

Yes, rookie mistake.  I just check my posts and I had three, just after midnight and one this morning so this post is a legit #5!  






Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. T did you get your smuggled turkey from the inlaws ? I'd like ONE slice for between my cheek and gum.
> 
> Chris are you cheating again yesterday or just fryed yourself? Lol it's ok 6 entrees  is a rookie mistake.. Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol. No biggy 1452# was still thursday . Not sure why this Xmas post came up and I didnt even quote it. Lol ^^^ maybe I'm fried or should be..


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

#2 fellas


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 28, 2012)

2


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

4


----------



## striffe (Dec 28, 2012)

#3...approaching 1500 posts...amazing!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 28, 2012)

5


----------



## basskiller (Dec 28, 2012)

1482


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 28, 2012)

This contest is getting big...


----------



## dudcki27 (Dec 28, 2012)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 28, 2012)

2. Winning post.  That is all...


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice short week!


----------



## Jello (Dec 28, 2012)

How's the anticipation guys, killing anyone yet


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 29, 2012)

1 and yes. would love this gear!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Just tell everyone I won Jello.. Sheesh..


----------



## basskiller (Dec 29, 2012)

1490


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jello said:


> How's the anticipation guys, killing anyone yet



I can honestly say i am more excited for this than my kids were for Christmas. First thing in the morning, last thing before bed, man i got a problem!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 29, 2012)

Holy shit!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 29, 2012)

1493


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

3. I Am Immortal!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

Think this is 2... I think...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

8-4 =four for the win!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

A great man once said, _"I Win!"_
That man was me.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 29, 2012)

1


----------



## Rory (Dec 29, 2012)

...... Ttt


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 29, 2012)

1500


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

We hit 1500 +!!!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 29, 2012)

1503


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is an awesome competition. Good luck to everyone


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

1,505.  Wow!


----------



## striffe (Dec 29, 2012)

#1 That really is amazing. I wonder if the sponsors that  put this wonderful contest together ever thought that there would be this many posts?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

hijacked said:


> That really is amazing. I wonder if the sponsors that  put this wonderful contest together ever thought that there would be this many posts?


#2.  I don't know, but I'm really amazed at this place in every way and proud to be a part of it.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Won!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 29, 2012)

2


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

Duece


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

Three...We're off like a prom dress!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Crap, out of thanksgiving leftovers. Back to cooking.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 29, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Fire the green egg up two times Magnus ..


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 29, 2012)

2


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Fire the green egg up two times Magnus ..



Funny you say that. I have a turkey brining right now and some deer jerky ready to smoke. Love cooking in volume. I will have to post a pic when i make 8 whole chickens. Protein for the week!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 29, 2012)

4


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 29, 2012)

3. december is almost over! who will win


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

If i win i'm sharing with everyone!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Fire the green egg up two times Magnus ..



We cooked pizzas on the green egg last Sunday! Man that was the best pizza I've ever eaten


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

Four!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 29, 2012)

1523


----------



## chris698 (Dec 29, 2012)

:sSig_number1:


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 29, 2012)

5. :d


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> We cooked pizzas on the green egg last Sunday! Man that was the best pizza I've ever eaten


Pizza is excellent on there. Just like a real brick oven. 
Have you had whole chicken on there? Incredible!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 29, 2012)

:second:


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 29, 2012)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 29, 2012)

1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 29, 2012)

I pray to the Contest Gods that I may win this contest......  :sFun_hailbig:

Do you think that will help?


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 29, 2012)

4


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Pizza is excellent on there. Just like a real brick oven.
> Have you had whole chicken on there? Incredible!



No I haven't! Sounds like I really need to though


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Funny you say that. I have a turkey brining right now and some deer jerky ready to smoke. Love cooking in volume. I will have to post a pic when i make 8 whole chickens. Protein for the week!



That's awesome .. Whitetail or muledeer jerky ? My friends in Oregon send me a bunch of it. It's the snizzle! I'll take three chunks ! For the win.. I'll share too..


----------



## chris698 (Dec 29, 2012)

#4


----------



## striffe (Dec 29, 2012)

#2, its almost over. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> That's awesome .. Whitetail or muledeer jerky ? My friends in Oregon send me a bunch of it. It's the snizzle! I'll take three chunks ! For the win.. I'll share too..



This time its whitetail, but i love both. I love making my own.  I hate all the nitrates and excessive sodium in most of the commercial products. I make my own mix or just use Braags Liquid Aminos. No need to cure since it does not last that long. Now i'm hungry!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol.. Elks good too.. Yeah screw the packaged crap.. It's got fake wood flavoring and all the junk to make the meat disquised..


----------



## chris698 (Dec 30, 2012)

#5


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 30, 2012)

2


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 30, 2012)

Gonna head out and try to snag me a bar chick lol 

Pray that I don't wake up with a strange discharge coming out of my junk.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 30, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Gonna head out and try to snag me a bar chick lol
> 
> Pray that I don't wake up with a strange discharge coming out of my junk.



Good luck


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

#3


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

At least we know Atoms too busy to do the contest when he's got Bev the bar babe on the pool table guys.. Hit ball 5 for the win..


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

1545


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol glad them days of worry the next morning are over


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2012)

What are we going to do when this contest is over?  Guess I'll have to lift more often with all the free gear I will win!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 30, 2012)

1. After I win this, I'm doing a 6 on 1 off twice a day to celebrate!

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol.. #1 & good morning


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright guys... Hope I didn't miss much 

Is it wrong to order drinks that look like alcoholic drinks but aren't and a girl wants to come home with you because she insists you are hammered and know how to party?


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Alright guys... Hope I didn't miss much
> 
> Is it wrong to order drinks that look like alcoholic drinks but aren't and a girl wants to come home with you because she insists you are hammered and know how to party?



Sounds like a perfect candidate to take to "POUND TOWN!"


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

#2 it is too cold where i live


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 30, 2012)

Gettin ready for church with the family


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

1555


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Love it. We got everything from guys banging bar chicks to church going family men, all on the same page. Only on ANASCI!


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

#3, gonna go see if i can find some after xmas sales today.


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 30, 2012)

Doods!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 30, 2012)

1


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

1560


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 30, 2012)

2


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 30, 2012)

2.  Off to buy new threads for my day gig.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lucky #1


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 30, 2012)

Missed a day . Had an outta town mission. 1  T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

2 thats it.
This has gone long enough.
I declare myself the winner. 
Thank you guys for trying but i should be contacted by the mods soon to inform me of how to collect my prize.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 30, 2012)

#2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the win I one.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 30, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Sounds like a perfect candidate to take to "POUND TOWN!"







Magnus82 said:


> Love it. We got everything from guys banging bar chicks to church going family men, all on the same page. Only on ANASCI!



Ain't that the truth?  This forum is great.

BTW - Just so you all know, I have always wanted to dress up like a leprechaun and rock the socks of a chick lol  I'm like 5'2" - 5'3" (maybe) and think that would be absolutely hilarious.  

Me: "Girl, say you want me luck charms! Say it!"


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

3


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

1570


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

AtomAnt said:


> Ain't that the truth?  This forum is great.
> 
> BTW - Just so you all know, I have always wanted to dress up like a leprechaun and rock the socks of a chick lol  I'm like 5'2" - 5'3" (maybe) and think that would be absolutely hilarious.
> 
> Me: "Girl, say you want me luck charms! Say it!"



Lmao.. Ure too much Atom.. What r u weighing me laddie? Hope you are like a walking minature refrigerator brutha!!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 30, 2012)

1


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 30, 2012)

3


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 30, 2012)

Fawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 30, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao.. Ure too much Atom.. What r u weighing me laddie? Hope you are like a walking minature refrigerator brutha!!



I'm getting there... I responded back in your height thread. With a picture of me as an Oompa Loompa. 

I wanna be a legit freak lol


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 30, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

#4 i think basskiller's got a system?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 30, 2012)

2 for the show..  getting ready for leg work... T


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

4


----------



## striffe (Dec 30, 2012)

#5 (1580) i took basskillers number!


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 30, 2012)

5


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 30, 2012)

3


----------



## basskiller (Dec 30, 2012)

1583


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2012)

Tree


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 30, 2012)

3!


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 30, 2012)

starting to wonder if we will hit the number by the end of the month!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 30, 2012)

4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, juiced muscle damn near bumped this thread to page 3.  Never seen it more than 4 threads down on page 1. Looks like alin has become the new recipe thread!


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 31, 2012)

#1


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

4!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

Número UNO?


----------



## basskiller (Dec 31, 2012)

1592


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

5.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

5


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

4


----------



## Victory (Dec 31, 2012)

1


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#3 What up?


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 31, 2012)

Good leg w/o  T


----------



## Victory (Dec 31, 2012)

2


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#4


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good night!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 31, 2012)

First post on the 31st (at least for us in the eastern time zone).


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

#1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2012)

Fourth for Sunday out west..


----------



## Victory (Dec 31, 2012)

3


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 31, 2012)

Just had a nice big plate of tongue. Mm MM that was good.. T


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

Number 2 for central time zone


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

First post central time!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha.    Guess i better say it......
EASTERN TIME ZONE

#2

lol

And this is the last day fellas.  Good luck!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Just had a nice big plate of tongue. Mm MM that was good.. T



Sweet last time i had tongue it was pickled. My father-in-law is having a rocky mountain oyster feed in his bar this weekend an i am bummed i have to miss it.

 What is the strangest thing you ever ate?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

3


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Just had a nice big plate of tongue. Mm MM that was good.. T



That can't be code for your wife T? Keep
that to yourself ..lol..


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 31, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> That can't be code for your wife T? Keep
> that to yourself ..lol..



lol

I heard when he posts "2" he is itching for a blumpkin with a double action titty twister at the moment of impact.

You must have a really loving wife T.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 31, 2012)

1614


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning.  Eastern time zone for the win! #1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 31, 2012)

Good Morning!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#1  Good Morning Gents!

I have had Ox Tail and Cow Skin Soup, but never had tongue....

So far, have not had a big urge to try tongue! 





Magnus82 said:


> Sweet last time i had tongue it was pickled. My father-in-law is having a rocky mountain oyster feed in his bar this weekend an i am bummed i have to miss it.
> 
> What is the strangest thing you ever ate?


----------



## Big-John (Dec 31, 2012)

2


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#2


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

#1


----------



## Big-John (Dec 31, 2012)

3


----------



## striffe (Dec 31, 2012)

#1 everybody ready to party! As i get older, i find that i enjoy sleeping more than partying. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad someone eats rockymtn oysters ox tails and sheep eyes so they don't go to waste .Do you guys make blood sausage ONcE   every month?


----------



## Big-John (Dec 31, 2012)

4


----------



## striffe (Dec 31, 2012)

#2 no blood sausage for me


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

hijacked said:


> #1 everybody ready to party! As i get older, i find that i enjoy sleeping more than partying. Getting old sucks.



I'm sorry speak up sonny...

#2.  In my diaper...


----------



## Big-John (Dec 31, 2012)

5


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 31, 2012)

As the mighty brick said -- and I quote.. geting old is not for pussies. 
I know parts of gettin old suck but still being here to GET old is pretty damn sweet ... #1  2012  last page starting to turn closed.......T


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Glad someone eats rockymtn oysters ox tails and sheep eyes so they don't go to waste .Do you guys make blood sausage ONcE   every month?



Our meat market had to stop selling blood sausage. Something to to do with it not being suitable for human consumption. They do however still make headcheese liverwust. Must be the german in me. Tight bastards will eat anything we can shove in a casing!  Actually, i dont like anything mentioned above. Turtle is where its at!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

4


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2012)

14hrs 35 minutes to go till I win.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#3 boys.... :sFun_mischieviousbi

I am off to the gym with my wife and daughter!  It's awesome working out with them!:sport-smiley-009::sport-smiley-003:


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 31, 2012)

Bout to head to the gym with my son! Anyone ever hear of that haggeth shit ?
heard that is the most vile crap you'll ever ingest.. T
#2


----------



## basskiller (Dec 31, 2012)

1634


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Our meat market had to stop selling blood sausage. Something to to do with it not being suitable for human consumption.


  Research Chemeatcals?  Lab rat liverwurst.
LOL
#3


----------



## LuKiFeR (Dec 31, 2012)

5


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 31, 2012)

1. It's almost over guys!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

#2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 31, 2012)

Haggis?!  Haggis fucking ROCKS!   And its good for you: Oatmeal and Liver are the two main ingredients.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 31, 2012)

1640


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 31, 2012)

4!  Clock's ticking!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

1


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

3 for me


----------



## striffe (Dec 31, 2012)

#3, lets get this party started. I mean lets announce the winner of this contest!


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#4 I don't want to upset you guys, but I think the winner is going to be me!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 31, 2012)

the year is almost over


----------



## striffe (Dec 31, 2012)

#4 "the year is almost over" yes it is, only seven hours to go, my time.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 31, 2012)

#5.... Well thats the last post for me for this contest.... Happy New Year Gents... I hope everyone has a safe, fun night! :celebrate:


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

2


----------



## striffe (Dec 31, 2012)

#5 over and out fellas. Everyone stay safe tonight!


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

3


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am sad this thread is ending. Met alot of good bros here.


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

4 its not over til the number is reached


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 31, 2012)

4's for whores


----------



## omegachewy (Dec 31, 2012)

5


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2012)

Haggis lmao.. Scottish buffet in a tube.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jan 1, 2013)

So far I'm enjoying my time in Ocean City! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 1, 2013)

Great last w/o in 2012.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep up the steel grind.. 5hrs 50min till 2013!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 1, 2013)

chris698 said:


> #5.... Well thats the last post for me for this contest.... Happy New Year Gents... I hope everyone has a safe, fun night! :celebrate:



#5 for me too.  Well said Chris, and I want to say how great 2012 was thanks to a board like ours and I want to wish everyone here at anasci a phenomenal 2013! :headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 1, 2013)

Winner winner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 1, 2013)

5 this is it bros! Love y'all!


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 1, 2013)

2013 here we come...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year to all the good bros and sponsors here on anasci. Win or loose, i had a great time getting to know all of you in this thread.  Hats off to the sponsors and their overwhelming generosity in this contest.

Thank you,
Magnus


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

*DECEMBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*Victory with  post # 1100​*
*DECEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM ENDOSYN!!

$300 FREE ORDER FROM ALINSHOP!!

5 BOTTLES OF ACNE ANNIHILATOR SKIN CARE FROM PLATINUM LABZ!!

1 WEIGHT LIFTING BELT / 1 CUSTOM LETTERED WRIST STRAPS / 1 APT PRO GEAR TSHIRT FROM PROWRISTSTRAPS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS VICTORY​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the contest. Congrats to Victory on having your name added to the list of Contest Winners!!

I hope all of you are having a safe and Happy New Years!!

Stay tuned, I will be posting January's contest shortly - This one will have 2 sponsors contributing!!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 1, 2013)

Should have known, with a name like "Victory", he was a shoe in.  Congrats buddy, enjoy your kick ass prize pack!


----------



## striffe (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations "victory". Thats one hell of a prize pack you got there. Let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations man!  Man if I would've made my second of the day right after iron 1100 would've been mine


----------



## Big-John (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats bro!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats man, keep us posted!


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats! enjoy your plunder victory...   T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol.. Congrats Victory!  I was 1099 you dirty rotten scoundrel.. Shoulda coulda woulda to everyone that played and it was sure fun..2013 is the year or the snake so we see who's the first snake is guys.. Time to buy my own belt..


----------



## Victory (Jan 1, 2013)

Whoa I have never won anything before!!!!!

This is a great way to start the new year!!!!!

Thanks everyone!!!!!

Admin pm sent.


----------



## dudeface (Jan 1, 2013)

congrats Victory.  It is a great way to start off the new year


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheated again:sSa_cry4:

:sSp_clangrats: Victory!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats buddy


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## odin (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------

